# Radon Slide 29 Korrosions Probleme



## Hammerschmidt (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich wende mich mal hier im Forum an Radon um Hilfe oder eine Aussage zu dem Problem zu bekommen ohne den Rahmen erstmal einzusenden zu müssen. Vielleicht ist das Problem schon öfters bei Radon Besitzer aufgetreten.

Im Juli/14 habe ich festgestellt, dass im Bereich der Leitungseinführung in das Unterrohr auf beiden Seiten der Lack "Blasen" bekommen hat. Das Fahrrad wurde im November 2014 gekauft. 





Im ersten Moment dachte ich, das durch Bewegungen des Schaltzuges der Lack etwas abgescheuert wurde und dadurch Feutigkeit unter dem Lack zu den Blasen geführt hat.

Das Rad wurde im Megastore gekauft, dazu hatte ich schon Kontakt mit der Werkstattabteilung (Juli/14). Ich sollte das Rad auf meine Kosten einschicken bzw. vorbeibringen. Ein direkte Aussage zu der Ursache oder ob es ein Reklamationsfall ist, habe ich nicht bekommen. Auch nicht nach einsenden des oberen Bildes. Da mir das zu umständlich war wollte ich diesen Bereich nachlackieren. Nach dem Abschleifen habe ich das wirkliche Problem festgestellt.




Anscheinend ist in das Unterrohr ein Einsatz für die Zugführung eingesetzt. An den Kanten des Einsatzes sind Risse bzw. Löcher zu erkennen. Der Lack hat dies von Außen überdeckt. Vielleicht wurde hier zu schlecht verschweißt oder zu stark geschliffen. Da im Unterrohr bestimmt immer etwas Feuchtigkeit ist, hat die Feuchtigkeit von innen zu den unschönen Blasen geführt.

Jetzt meine Frage an Radon: Liegt hier ein Produktionsfehler vor? Ist dieser Schaden ein Reklamationfall? Wenn ja würde ich nur den Rahmen (ohne Anbauteile) einsenden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Oktober 2014)

So was hab ich noch nicht Gesehen aber würde Sagen du bist hier falsch , wende dich doch an deinen Garantie Bearbeiter .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samstagsfahrer (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo!!

Ich habe diese Woche das gleiche bei meinem Slide 130 8.0 festgestellt.
Geliefert wurde das Rad im Februar 2014.

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn du mich auf dem laufenden halten würdest wie du mit der Problemlösung voran kommst.
Ich kann leider irgendwie gerade kein Bild hochladen. Ich versuche es heute Abend nochmal.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Samstagsfahrer (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe man kann etwas erkennen, ist mit dem Handy aufgenommen.


----------



## Hammerschmidt (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mein Rahmen zu Radon eingeschickt. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufendem.


----------



## Hammerschmidt (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
habe jetzt von Radon einen Ersatzrahmen bekommen. Dazu musste Radon (Bike Discount) ein Ticket beim eigentlichen Hersteller öffnen und damit die Reklamation bearbeitet werden kann. Vorab waren Bilder wie oben gezeigt schon ausreichend für die Reklamation zu Bearbeiten. Ich habe den Rahmen aber direkt zu Radon geschickt. Ich wollte eine andere Farbe, aber als Austauschrahmen gibt es aber nur die schwarz matte Lackierung.
Der neue Rahmen hatte in dem Problembereich eine kleine Lacknase, die ich mit dem Fingernagel schon lösen konnte. Ich denke das in diesem Bereich einfach kleine Löcher sein können und der Lack es erstmals verdeckt. Preis-Leistung stimmt einfach bei Radon. Ich bin aber zufrieden einen neuen Rahmen als Austausch bekommen zu haben.
Die Abwicklung der Reklamation, der Kontakt mit Radon und die Kommunikation waren super. Die Betreuung muss ich jetzt sagen verdient ein Lob.
Ich habe den Rahmen jetzt in diesem Bereich innen so gut wie möglich mit einem Wachsspray konserviert.
Gruß
Martin


----------

